# I need a tarpon skiff



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a big difference especially staked out on the platform. I had a 17hpxv and with two people on the bow or close to bow it’s pretty normal to take some water over the bow. I have a 05 Marquesa which isn’t that much different to pole but has a lot more freeboard and volume to float people in rough water staked out. I’m sure the 18hpxv or Cayo 180 would be similar. As a point of reference for price I bought my Marquesa for 22 with a motor, TM, GPS, power pole etc. I switched the motor out to a 2017 Suzuki 90 and had the boat partially rewired. I’m into the boat for 30ish. Next is a new GPS..... It never ends. I’ve been on an Evo, spectacular boat but I haven’t seen any for less than 37. Maybe look at the 10 weight from Islamarine or the 18 heron too. I do have to say that the Marquesa handles rough water very well for a boat that I would consider “poleable” for extended periods of time.

I’m in Naples your more than welcome to go fish with me. I fish mostly out of EC, but occasionally I do fish Biscayne. I am a weekend warrior unfortunately. If only I don’t have to work and was independently wealthy, well one can dream....


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

I love my HPXV17. Does everything I need it to. The only time I get water over the bow is on the ball in very nasty weather. With that said, I never have more than one person up front typically.

If you make it over to our coast we can take it out if you haven't been in one. Maybe meet up with @formerWAflyfisher and knock both out same day.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Tarpon skiffs aren’t much different than bonefish skiffs with a couple of exceptions... They don’t need to float as shallow and they do need to handle “bigger water”...

Your last thing to consider is how you’re actually going to fish it... Using a trolling motor means you can go bigger/heavier... Actively poling after fish means lighter...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Like your approach, skiff vs smoking.. Hope you get a great skiff!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Harry Spear was building a pretty sweet looking tarpon boat called the “Gold Cup.” Haven’t seen much about the finished version but worth looking into and I imagine it would be available at your budget.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

@formerWAflyfisher thank you for the insight and the offer, I might have to take you up on that. If your ever in Miami looking to fish the Bay let me know. I really shouldn't count out the Heron 18 either. I was just worried about the bow not being as progressive through to the transom. It keeps the bow stable and higher but I imagine you have to go slower in slop. Sweet Marquesa BTW, hopefully I can check it out one day

@UnitedFly Great idea... I will definitely keep that in mind if I am in the area. Thank you for the offer, really appreciate it. What your top end speed on your 17v again?

@lemaymiami I had the perfect bonefish skiff and I sold it like a dummy. I think that's why I started smoking, bad case of sellers remorse. I never bring the trolling motor to Biscayne Bay, those bonefish can pretty much read and write. Also I’ve learned that getting out and wading once you find those bones increases chances a lot. Another reason I really don’t care about draft as much anymore. I'll bring the trolling motor to the Keys and Choko but only use it if I'm anchored at the bridges or exploring somewhere in Choko

@Gatorgrizz27 I don't know how I forgot about that. I have to check on the progress.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> @formerWAflyfisher thank you for the insight and the offer, I might have to take you up on that. If your ever in Miami looking to fish the Bay let me know. I really shouldn't count out the Heron 18 either. I was just worried about the bow not being as progressive through to the transom. It keeps the bow stable and higher but I imagine you have to go slower in slop. Sweet Marquesa BTW, hopefully I can check it out one day
> 
> @UnitedFly Great idea... I will definitely keep that in mind if I am in the area. Thank you for the offer, really appreciate it. What your top end speed on your 17v again?
> 
> ...


Trimmed out, I'm running right at 50 with a PTR18P 3 Blade. A Turbo 1 23p can push it closer to 58, 59.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

UnitedFly said:


> Trimmed out, I'm running right at 50 with a PTR18P 3 Blade. A Turbo 1 23p can push it closer to 58, 59.



What motor do you have on your 17hpx-V???


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

SHO115


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'd take up crack if I thought I could translate it into a new HB.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> Anyways, I convinced my wife that the only cure is a new to me Tarpon skiff. Looking for something to fish Biscayne Bay, Choko and the Keys. Seems like the 17xpx-v is most popular but I’ve also had my eye on the 18xpx-v, Evo-V, Marquesa, Biscayne and Cayo 180. Is there really that much of a difference between these skiffs for what I’m looking to do? Any opinions on best one for the job? Mainly anchored at bridges, staked out, poling 2-6’ of water, crossing big water and other tarpon stuff. My budget is 30k...ish.


You should think about adding the Salt Marsh Heron 18 to that list.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> You should think about adding the Salt Marsh Heron 18 to that list.


Just sent you a DM


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Doesn't get a lot of love because there haven't been many sold, but I'd encourage you to at least check out my boat. Could maybe get into one brand new for your budget. The reasons I'll throw it out there:

Handles the rough stuff VERY well for its size
Has higher freeboard than a lot of skiffs
Here is the kicker for a tarpon boat - has a larger cockpit than all others listed. In the rough stuff while fishing, you can fish inside the boat vs. up top on the deck. Decks are still plenty big to fish from and you can still walk the gunnels though
The price point

Other than that, I'd be looking hard at a HPX 18 or maybe an Egret 189. Those both will be really tough on your budget though. I can't speak to the other boats you listed, however.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> Just sent you a DM


Just DM'ed you back. The Heron 18 is getting noticed by people pretty quickly. Once people start thinking about poon...I'll be quoting them out left and right. They are going crazy for them in NC.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

windblows said:


> Doesn't get a lot of love because there haven't been many sold, but I'd encourage you to at least check out my boat. Could maybe get into one brand new for your budget. The reasons I'll throw it out there:
> 
> Handles the rough stuff VERY well for its size
> Has higher freeboard than a lot of skiffs
> ...


I’m a bit slow. What kind of boat do you have? Any pictures.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> I’m a bit slow. What kind of boat do you have? Any pictures.


IPB Inshore 18 if i had to guess


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Yes @T Bone 
https://www.inshorepowerboats.com/inshore-18


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like that IPB would have hull slap and at 1,100 pounds would be a beast to pole all day.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I can say the 18 HPX-V isn't bad to pole. That thing screams wide open, my buddy has one with a 115 and it flat out boogies. You do feel the weight of the 18' when really leaning into the pole with a stiff breeze.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wouldn't rule out the Beavertail Elite either.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

dhenderson said:


> Looks like that IPB would have hull slap and at 1,100 pounds would be a beast to pole all day.


It does have some moderate hull slap for sure. Poling it is not too bad. I tell you though, it ain't gonna take waves over the bow when fishing a bridge. I was throwing out another option based on the OP's uses.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Everyone has a different opinion about what makes a great tarpon boat... I don't see anyone asking whether it's suitable for poling off of out front of Key Largo or oceanside anywhere when it's blowing between 10 and 15mph (pretty average day...). I've been poling for a lot of years and I can tell you it's not easy in big water - where all too many tarpon live (between four and eight feet of water). Getting bounced off of your poling tower isn't any fun at all...

Of course the guy on the pole won't be doing any fishing either... For those that "want it all" - something light enough to be poled easily but still run in a chop and be stable enough for big water --- bring your wallet (or a really fat credit card...). Boats that will do most of what you want are a bit cheaper...

I know that you can't get near bonefish with a trolling motor - but out in almost eight feet of water to be able to intercept a string of big tarpon - having a good quality trolling motor will at least get you close enough that you have a chance once you shut down and start poling...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> Just DM'ed you back. The Heron 18 is getting noticed by people pretty quickly. Once people start thinking about poon...I'll be quoting them out left and right. They are going crazy for them in NC.


Thanks Jon. What’s the wait time right now? I need a skiff before poon season which is right around the corner


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

UnitedFly said:


> Trimmed out, I'm running right at 50 with a PTR18P 3 Blade. A Turbo 1 23p can push it closer to 58, 59.


That is fast as shit lol. I feel like tarpon fishing has come down more to speed than anything else. Last season there were boats everywhere I looked. Would be nice to beat some of these guides to well known spots.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Since I’ve sold my skiff I’ve picked up smoking. I don’t know why since I never smoked before. I’ve tried the patch, cold turkey and the what Ray Liotta recommends on that commercial.... nothing worked. Anyways, I convinced my wife that the only cure is a new to me Tarpon skiff. Looking for something to fish Biscayne Bay, Choko and the Keys. Seems like the 17xpx-v is most popular but I’ve also had my eye on the 18xpx-v, Evo-V, Marquesa, Biscayne and Cayo 180. Is there really that much of a difference between these skiffs for what I’m looking to do? Any opinions on best one for the job? Mainly anchored at bridges, staked out, poling 2-6’ of water, crossing big water and other tarpon stuff. My budget is 30k...ish.
> 
> I’ve had a difficult time finding ways to get on these skiffs to test them out so I’m using this site as a resource. Between my work schedule and others, plus I don’t want to waste someones time if I’m not interested in buying. If anyone is in the Miami area willing to give me a ride I’ll gladly pay.


Hey Man
I'm the guy that offered u 23k
For your Copperhead before you wanted to sell
I sold my Cayenne and bought a new sea pro 208 with a Suzuki 175
It's crazy how much more boat you can get for not much $
Granted, I can't pole in 4" of water as some claim, but I don't need to
And, it's deeper than 4" under most bridges


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jonterr said:


> Hey Man
> I'm the guy that offered u 23k
> For your Copperhead before you wanted to sell
> I sold my Cayenne and bought a new sea pro 208 with a Suzuki 175
> ...


Yes I remember. Honestly I should have never sold it especially for the price I sold it at. That little skiff was awesome. Glad you are liking your new boat. Skiffs have a premium price tag so it’s hard to compare to larger boats.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Yes I remember. Honestly I should have never sold it especially for the price I sold it at. That little skiff was awesome. Glad you are liking your new boat. Skiffs have a premium price tag so it’s hard to compare to larger boats.


I hate to say it, but if I ever get another skiff, it will prob be a HB , just because


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> Thanks Jon. What’s the wait time right now? I need a skiff before poon season which is right around the corner


Get a deposit in now. It's only $300 and it is completely refundable and transferable between models. The wait time is 6-7 months and it's only going to increase. You can get into one just in time.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

"before tarpon season" someone said... Hmmm -it might help to know that for the last five or six years the big tarpon have showed up in Whitewater Bay the last two weeks leading up to Christmas... Yep, as long as temps get mild during that time period they'll show up like magic - but be gone just as quick if it turns cold... And if it doesn't warm up? No big tarpon and you'll swear I was making it up... At 5 Am this morning the first tide station in Whitewater is showing around 75 degree water temperature -perfect for big silver... Of course tomorrow night it will all change as another front rolls in so I'm going to be looking forward to next week when just maybe... mother nature will throw the switch our way.... After Christmas it will turn into winter for real and I'll be praying for another warm spell sometime in January...


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Hey Man
> I'm the guy that offered u 23k
> For your Copperhead before you wanted to sell
> I sold my Cayenne and bought a new sea pro 208 with a Suzuki 175
> ...


Also
It's really weird walking from 1 side to the other and the boat hardly moves!!!
Also don't damn smoke!
Gummies are awesome!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> That is fast as shit lol. I feel like tarpon fishing has come down more to speed than anything else. Last season there were boats everywhere I looked. Would be nice to beat some of these guides to well known spots.


Unfortunately, it’s getting harder to fish the tides. Guys getting set up on spots hrs before the fish will be swimming at the said location, just because it’s a “well known spot”.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> "before tarpon season" someone said... Hmmm -it might help to know that for the last five or six years the big tarpon have showed up in Whitewater Bay the last two weeks leading up to Christmas... Yep, as long as temps get mild during that time period they'll show up like magic - but be gone just as quick if it turns cold... And if it doesn't warm up? No big tarpon and you'll swear I was making it up... At 5 Am this morning the first tide station in Whitewater is showing around 75 degree water temperature -perfect for big silver... Of course tomorrow night it will all change as another front rolls in so I'm going to be looking forward to next week when just maybe... mother nature will throw the switch our way.... After Christmas it will turn into winter for real and I'll be praying for another warm spell sometime in January...


Everybody knows all those fish died from red tide in the gulf BOB.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

dhenderson said:


> I wouldn't rule out the Beavertail Elite either.


I tried to find more info on them but there isn't much available. Doesn't seem like they have sold too many compared to other models too. At this point I'm leaning towards 18 hpx but there are some other boats tempting my pocket book right now.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

Not sure if you have ever seen one of these, but a buddy I work with has a Young and its pretty nice. Just throwing another option out there for ya. 
http://www.youngboats.com/gulfshore17.html


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

windblows said:


> Yes @T Bone
> https://www.inshorepowerboats.com/inshore-18


Nice looking. Has a Bay Boat look. A little higher gunnels.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2018)

pointblank said:


> Not sure if you have ever seen one of these, but a buddy I work with has a Young and its pretty nice. Just throwing another option out there for ya.
> http://www.youngboats.com/gulfshore17.html


Young and crew make some damn fine boats!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for everyone’s input. I ended up buying this 18hpx. http://mbgforum.com/topic/8362-hpx-v18-2013-blackout-package/


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

That’s a sweet skiff I’ve been staring at that boat for awhile. Congratulations.. Any chance for a ride? Your still more than welcome on my Marquesa.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Also let’s see some pictures....


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2018)

Very nice, congrats!

It’s funny, anytime someone gets a new ride we all say congrats like they just had a baby!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> That’s a sweet skiff I’ve been staring at that boat for awhile. Congratulations.. Any chance for a ride? Your still more than welcome on my Marquesa.


Yes of course. I’m always looking for someone to pole me.. I mean fish with lol. I’ll post pics once I have time. Should be going out Sat and Sun.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Yes of course. I’m always looking for someone to pole me.. I mean fish with lol. I’ll post pics once I have time. Should be going out Sat and Sun.


Nice!!!


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

You'll love that boat. May wish for a 24V trolling motor at some point but at least you have the opportunity to try out the 12V for a while first


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

windblows said:


> You'll love that boat. May wish for a 24V trolling motor at some point but at least you have the opportunity to try out the 12V for a while first


Propped right, that 115 will stroll!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

windblows said:


> You'll love that boat. May wish for a 24V trolling motor at some point but at least you have the opportunity to try out the 12V for a while first


What I really need is a push pole. Probably going to get funny looks using my buddies old fiberglass pole on that skiff.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> What I really need is a push pole. Probably going to get funny looks using my buddies old fiberglass pole on that skiff.


I have a g2lr for sale if you're interested.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Here she is. Had to take her out to Blue Lagoon because weather was to bad for Biscayne Bay. She is like new besides some cosmetic things I can fix in one day. Made some short runs and was able to get to 40mph at 3/4 throttle. Definitely going to take some time learning to drive it. Hopefully will be able to slime her up tomorrow. Very happy so far


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

dhenderson said:


> Looks like that IPB would have hull slap and at 1,100 pounds would be a beast to pole all day.


I have the boat both statements are accurate. It is great in the slop and I love the open cockpit but it is not a poling boat... it is a boat you can pole. Like any boat with substantial freeboard, it has hull slap. The IPB 18 is a poor mans Egret 189 or Hells Bay Marquesa. Competent but not a skinny water miracle do-it-all.

I know of no boat that is a good skinny poling boat and good crossing rough open water. The IPB is far more open water than skinny water.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 52664
> 
> Here she is. Had to take her out to Blue Lagoon because weather was to bad for Biscayne Bay. She is like new besides some cosmetic things I can fix in one day. Made some short runs and was able to get to 40mph at 3/4 throttle. Definitely going to take some time learning to drive it. Hopefully will be able to slime her up tomorrow. Very happy so far


Nice ride!
Isn't it weird walking from 1 side to the other and realizing that it's not tippy!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Was finally able to really test her out. Ran from crandon down to Elliot Key. Got in about 11” and was still floating with a trolling motor and 35 gallons of gas. Saw a double digit bone but it was long gone before I could get ready to cast. I’m thinking she will draft about 9-10”. Also was able to get to 43mph in a little chop. Still learning how to drive her. Only a Cuda so far so nothing picture worthy yet.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 52664
> 
> Here she is. Had to take her out to Blue Lagoon because weather was to bad for Biscayne Bay. She is like new besides some cosmetic things I can fix in one day. Made some short runs and was able to get to 40mph at 3/4 throttle. Definitely going to take some time learning to drive it. Hopefully will be able to slime her up tomorrow. Very happy so far


You are gonna be very happy with her!
Great tarpon rig.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Thats a long run, and I bet it wasn't too calm in this crap weather!

Congrats on a badass fishing rig.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Not a bad way to slime the new skiff. 2019 starting off right.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Str8-Six said:


> Was finally able to really test her out. Ran from crandon down to Elliot Key. Got in about 11” and was still floating with a trolling motor and 35 gallons of gas. Saw a double digit bone but it was long gone before I could get ready to cast. I’m thinking she will draft about 9-10”. Also was able to get to 43mph in a little chop. Still learning how to drive her. Only a Cuda so far so nothing picture worthy yet.


You still smoking?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

jonterr said:


> You still smoking?


Nope. Finished my last pack a week ago.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

You stole that Maverick. I sold my 2013 HPX-V 18 with under 80 hours for 43k. It was insanely clean but yours looks rather nice for 10k less!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Well, figured I’d give an update on the 18 hpx since I got her. I detailed and waxed the entire skiff and it looks like new. Also made a couple of upgrades. Added a Lowrance Elite ti 9 with sides scan, which I don’t know how to use yet. And added 80lb ipilot for bridge fishing and fishing current. The 24v is a compromise but I think it will be worth the extra weight if I can time the worm hatch again this year. I’ve put just shy of 50 hours on the engine since January and managed to catch a couple of decent fish on it. Figured I’d share my thoughts so far. I don’t have much to compare it to but the non-skid and slicks are very pretty easy to clean. Boat can be a little wet at times but it helps when you learn how to use tabs and adjust speed and trim. It really shines in a following sea or straight into chop. In a following sea yesterday we stayed dry and comfortable going 40mph. In my other skiff I would have had to go very slow to avoid getting wet. I did take some waves over bow yesterday while trying to setup anchor to stake out other than that she takes big water very well. Front compartment stays dry and gutters kept a lot of the water out of cockpit. Draft is closer to 11”-12” with 24v trolly, full tank, 45 cooler and 2 adults. I’m sure if I took trolly and batteries off I’d get around 10” for those bonefish days. Poling is not bad but becomes more difficult with wind. She has a lot of momentum once you get her going. The skiff likes to point into the wind so I will usually pole diagonal with the wind to make it easier. Hull is pretty quiet, quiet enough that I got within 15’ of permit before they spooked. Both times we were not ready with a rod(lesson learned). The layout of the skiff is great lots of storage in back compartments. I definitely gave up draft and poling but I got a skiff that is more stable, comfortable and safer for what I do. I am still curious about the Marquesa to see the difference. Really don’t see myself selling this skiff as I am really happy with it. Cheers.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

No need to over complicate it. Given your needs and budget the HPXV 17 is the no-brainer. I bought mine used for $29,500-it’s a 2007 and had a 115 ETEC Which I have since replaced with a 115 mercury. It performs at or above my expectations in pretty much every facet of use.

I guess if I had an unlimited budget I would consider a new Chittum with a 115 PRO-XS, but these days those are running close to $100K so I’m pretty happy with where I am at right now and wouldn’t change it out for anything out there new or used. The Biscayne is a hell of a skiff as well but I don’t think you will find one for that kind of deal and it’s more of a 2-person skiff due to LOA.

Edit: hadn’t read through the post when I wrote this - congrats on your skiff - great choice!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> Well, figured I’d give an update on the 18 hpx since I got her. I detailed and waxed the entire skiff and it looks like new. Also made a couple of upgrades. Added a Lowrance Elite ti 9 with sides scan, which I don’t know how to use yet. And added 80lb ipilot for bridge fishing and fishing current. The 24v is a compromise but I think it will be worth the extra weight if I can time the worm hatch again this year. I’ve put just shy of 50 hours on the engine since January and managed to catch a couple of decent fish on it. Figured I’d share my thoughts so far. I don’t have much to compare it to but the non-skid and slicks are very pretty easy to clean. Boat can be a little wet at times but it helps when you learn how to use tabs and adjust speed and trim. It really shines in a following sea or straight into chop. In a following sea yesterday we stayed dry and comfortable going 40mph. In my other skiff I would have had to go very slow to avoid getting wet. I did take some waves over bow yesterday while trying to setup anchor to stake out other than that she takes big water very well. Front compartment stays dry and gutters kept a lot of the water out of cockpit. Draft is closer to 11”-12” with 24v trolly, full tank, 45 cooler and 2 adults. I’m sure if I took trolly and batteries off I’d get around 10” for those bonefish days. Poling is not bad but becomes more difficult with wind. The skiff likes to point into the wind so I will usually pole diagonal with the wind to make it easier. Hull is pretty quiet, quiet enough that I got within 15’ of permit before they spooked. Both times we were not ready with a rod(lesson learned). The layout of the skiff is great lots of storage in back compartments. I definitely gave up draft and poling but I got a skiff that is more stable, comfortable and safer for what I do. I am still curious about the Marquesa to see the difference. Really don’t see myself selling this skiff as I am really happy with it. Cheers.


I agree with you totally, my only small complaint is the lack of a better spray rail to keep it drier. I have been pretty amazed the type of water this skiff handles and the versatility.

To get the skinniest I have found getting the angler as far forward as possible and it will help gain a little draft, very honest and accurate review.

I made a set of test spray rails that are about 3” deeper and it does help with the spray in quartering chop.


----------

